# Coffee adventures await...



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally got everything I need to start making proper coffee!










Eureka Mignon grinder, milk jug and thermometer, Motta Tamping Stand Kit, and the Fracino Cherub.

It's currently warming up, so I'll be pulling my first shot in the not too distant future. Wish me luck


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sweet set up , congratulation and good luck with the first of many nice coffees !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks awesome! Really nice set up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Enjoy Bursar, fun times ahead!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Neat set up, looking good for future coffee:coffee:


----------



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

Not off to a great start! Didn't fit the PF properly, so had coffee leaking down the handle and onto the floor! Corrected that oversight and tried again. The steam wand is a bit fierce though, and I ended up with large frothy bubbles and milk trying to escape from the jug. The final drink was tasty enough, and my word it was hot! My Nespresso machine didn't make drinks that hot. Maybe I need to flush a little more before pulling the shot?

But anyway, it's a start. Practise definitely needed!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

The cherub shouldn't need a flush to regulate it's temp - it works differently to open e61 hx'rs

Although saying this, It's still wise to flush after shots (for cleanliness not stability) along with clearing out the spent puck - flushing water through the spouted pf will also clean out any espresso saving you from meeting it again when you next come to make coffee!

I used to give a short flush if it had been idle for a long time just for piece of mind really.

Good luck and enjoy the journey though!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool, enjoy your journey, It's lots of fun.


----------



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

nice set-up, grinder looks tiny next to the cherub!


----------

